# Brushless VS Brushed mod motors



## LiveLarge44 (May 21, 2007)

My local off road track is running brushless motors against brushed mod motors. The rules read like this



> Mod Truck-
> 
> Scale: 1/10
> Motor: any brushed or brushless
> ...


I am wanting to get a Brushless motor that would be competitive as far as speed and still driveable. I have a Traxxas SRT that I used to run a 13x2 in. Transmission is 2.72 (Same as Rustler) This truck is lighter than the rustler and a lot more adjustable. Any reccomendations? I am not looking to set any land speed records. I just want to be able to compete with the Mod motors.


----------



## DLS II (May 31, 2007)

You might try a Novak 7.5/GTB system. That should have the power of a 12/13 turn brushed. An alternative would be a Mamba max/4600. The Mamba Max is about $50 cheaper but is not quite as drivable( low end control). Don


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

I run a GTB/7.5 in my T4. Plenty fast at the local track.


----------



## LiveLarge44 (May 21, 2007)

I was thinking of the GTB 6.5 you think the 7.5 would be a better choice then? I want this thing as controllable as the 13 double I used to run.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I run a 5800 off-road (8.5).


----------

